# Dog boots



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I would appreciate any suggestions on the best dog boots to use for labs.

I will be hunting in sand burr and cactus country this fall and need a good pair of boots for the dog. I used a pair of cordura boots on my old lab years ago and sand worked it;s way into the boots and between her toes and just made the area between her pads raw. I don't want to go that route again. 
Any suggestions or other ideas would be sincerely appreciated.
Thanks
Pat


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Hunted a week straight last fall near Hebbronville, TX and used the cordura ones. Taped the tops to his legs with first aid tape and it worked well. Didn't use the tape at first and he lost one so all week he ran with only 3 which was pretty comical. Sand in the toes didn't seem to be an issue all. There was plenty of it but it didn't irritate him. 

I guess all the birds took his mind off of it !!

I plan on buying the same ones again this year.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Lion Country Supply has a dog boot that I'm pretty impressed with. They velcro, zipper, then velcro again. Clients have asked me to get their dogs used to them and those buggers don't come off. 

No duct tape needed regards.

Angie


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

dogbooties.com 

There is a web site for everything. 

I really like them. They hold up well and you can order whatever number you want (other than sets of 4). That way I can lose one and not really care. 

I bought a set of $40 ones from Cabelas and I like the cheap ones from dogbooties just as well. I tape them on with black tape. 

Brian


----------



## TTUBrandi (Apr 14, 2008)

Angie B said:


> Lion Country Supply has a dog boot that I'm pretty impressed with. They velcro, zipper, then velcro again. Clients have asked me to get their dogs used to them and those buggers don't come off.
> 
> No duct tape needed regards.
> 
> Angie


The first ones on their website? 6.99?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

TTUBrandi said:


> The first ones on their website? 6.99?


Nope,,,,,

This one.....http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Dog-Boots-Vests/Deluxe-Neoprene-Dog-Boots.html

Angie


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Lewis dog boots are the best boots in the field as far as I am concerned. We have tried others but always return to Fred Lewis’s time tested design. Best results are a good pre wrap for the foot (do not wrap tight), then put on the boot and then a wrap or two of athletic tape around the top (again. NOT tight). We have been protecting dog’s feet like this for 30 years in some really tough conditions. 

When the Murrah building was bombed in OKC the Lewis dog boot people donated almost 300 sets of boots for the rescued dogs. Fred’s designed worked great in all the glass, metal and concrete.


----------



## Buck West (Apr 17, 2008)

I have used Lewis dog boots for many years on eastern NC oyster rocks and all types of coastal terain. Sometimes you have to replace them because they will get cut. They are still my choice for the best protection for my dogs feet.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

Buck West said:


> I have used Lewis dog boots for many years on eastern NC oyster rocks and all types of coastal terain. Sometimes you have to replace them because they will get cut. They are still my choice for the best protection of my dogs feet.


Buck,

How are you keeping them on with the dog getting wet? I cringe whenever I see her take off for the marsh. With the deep soft pluff mud I'm still trying to fugure out how to keep them on her feet. I know that tape works but does it work for a long period of time(say 4-5 hours) 

Been to the emergency vet for stiches regards,
Mike


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Mike, I have missed more training time to cut pads from oyster shells than to all other reasons combined, weather, work, heat, personal health, etc,etc, etc. I have not tried boots for the reason you mention, the plough mud can pull off anything, and thats where the shells are! Anybody have any success other than just not ever letting the dogs get near the marsh?


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Another vote for lewis boots. Two wraps around the leg with athletic tape, put boot on and two wraps around leg and rear lip of boot then 2 wraps around both the front and back lips, this is done with a continious piece of tape. Cover with a single wrap with duct tape to waterproof and your good to go. A dog will learn to stand to be booted in a short period of time. It only takes about 3 or 4 mins to do a dog when you get it down.
Oh yea, wash the boots with soap and water when new to get the mold release off the rubber so the athletic tape will stick.

Carl Brown


----------



## Buck West (Apr 17, 2008)

The Lewis boots are first fitted to your dogs leg. You have to trim it yourself. They come in several foot sizes. The boot is taped on the foot with 1 inch waterproof adhesive tape. First wrap goes around the upper foot. Second wrap attaches the back of the boot to the first wrap. Third wrap attaches the front of the boot to the first and second wraps. Directions come with the boots- Its really simple.


----------



## GONEHUNTIN' (Sep 21, 2006)

Lewis Boots are the toughest. I use motorcycle innertubes. Cut them in 6" sections. Wrap the dog's leg to the elbow in vet wrap. Tape the tube to it with duct tape. Put Lewis Boots on the same way. The vet wrap holds to the leg and keeps the duct tape from tearing the hair out.


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

GONEHUNTIN' said:


> Lewis Boots are the toughest. I use motorcycle innertubes. Cut them in 6" sections. Wrap the dog's leg to the elbow in vet wrap. Tape the tube to it with duct tape. Put Lewis Boots on the same way. The vet wrap holds to the leg and keeps the duct tape from tearing the hair out.


I agree, I have used the tubes over thirty years. For the money they can't be beat. Medium size dogs will use a 2.75" - 3.0" tube (any diameter), larger dogs will use 3.0" - 3.25". I have seen extra heavy duty tubes (thicker ply)but have never had a need for them. When the tubes get worn just toss them and use a new pair. Start at the valve and cut in 6" pieces and then cut down each side about 1.5" from the top, usually makes 4 sets of boots for less than $10.00, cut the left over tube into 1" rubber bands to wrap the sets of boots for storage. Washing the tubes in warm soapy water will remove the talc and help the tape to stick better.

Coveyrise64


----------



## cinrds (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.dogbooties.com/ Look there and see what you thank.


----------

